# New Youtube Channel - Knitty Magazine



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Knitty Magazine has a new Youtube channel - described by Knitty as including 'almost 40 videos of Kate Atherley (Knitty's Lead Technical Editor) sharing How Tos, tips & tricks for smarter and happier knitting, and answers to questions you may not even have known you had! And there's more to come.'

Those who get the online Knitty Magazine will have already received an email about this. The online magazine is one of the best out there.

https://www.youtube.com/c/knitty


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you ! It looks like a great resource !


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you. Another rabbit hole!!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you, just looked at one of the videos. I enjoyed her presentation very much. She did not go rambling on and on while flipping her hands about, just gave useful information and got on with the demonstration. Thank you very much for sharing this resource.


----------



## swissingrid (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sunflower6 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

Lots of information available. Might have to subscribe.


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you .


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Lilyan said:


> Thank you, just looked at one of the videos. I enjoyed her presentation very much. She did not go rambling on and on while flipping her hands about, just gave useful information and got on with the demonstration. Thank you very much for sharing this resource.


That's good to know. It's annoying when trying to learn a new technique and the presenter talks too much before the demonstration. One of my pet peeves.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks fir the link.


----------



## Knitterlyk (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

So handy! Thanks!


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

New to me. Thanks for the link. Lots to investigate!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Time to explore!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I could get lost there.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info! How do you sign up for the Knitty magazine?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you! Just last night I was telling myself it's time I up my game with knitting, and here's the playbook for me.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Now I can spend more time on the internet and less on housework! LOL


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

This is fantastic and I want to thank you for sharing the link. I already watched two of them.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the post. I think it will be helpful to me.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I will check this out. Thanks!


----------



## Weithree (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wonderful!!! thanks


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> Thank you, just looked at one of the videos. I enjoyed her presentation very much. She did not go rambling on and on while flipping her hands about, just gave useful information and got on with the demonstration. Thank you very much for sharing this resource.


Yes, I totally agree. It is a pleasure to watch her get to the technique, instead of 'chatting' about things not relevant to the subject.


----------



## knittingwoman (Jan 30, 2019)

Does anyone know what brand knitting needles she is using? I am always on the look out for good pointy needles. The best I’ve found so far are Stilettos, but they are expensive. I did see a lady knitting with good needles but when I asked what brand she told me she bought them in Japan. Even looking online, I could not find needles with a long slender point, except for Stilettos.

I did subscribe to the Knitty channel. Thanks for posting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've become more selective as time goes by. I agree that a simple, clear lesson is superior. I worry about losing control of our information...and a million other things. They give us lessons; they sell our info to whomever wants it. Lots of marketing info at the beginning. I don't want to dig. My question is there a cost to us to subscribe? Thanks.



Lillyhooch said:


> Knitty Magazine has a new Youtube channel - described by Knitty as including 'almost 40 videos of Kate Atherley (Knitty's Lead Technical Editor) sharing How Tos, tips & tricks for smarter and happier knitting, and answers to questions you may not even have known you had! And there's more to come.'
> 
> Those who get the online Knitty Magazine will have already received an email about this. The online magazine is one of the best out there.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/knitty


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I've subscribed - love this resource!


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you for posting this. Looks like a goldmine of information.


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: YES! And I've already viewed some of her tutorials and they very helpful!!!


----------



## anitrossi (Dec 14, 2017)

Giant THANKS for sharing. This is so useful, not just for brushing up techniques but for learning new tricks. Very clear!
I may watch a few related to TKGA's April 3 day virtual platform.
You are the best!!!


----------



## anitrossi (Dec 14, 2017)

BTW, those workshops run 4/22-4/24 & info is on TKGA. org
Stands for the knitting guild I believe.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

anitrossi said:


> BTW, those workshops run 4/22-4/24 & info is on TKGA. org
> Stands for the knitting guild I believe.


The Knitting Guild Association: https://tkga.org/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Thanks for the info! How do you sign up for the Knitty magazine?


Go to: https://knitty.com/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've become more selective as time goes by. I agree that a simple, clear lesson is superior. I worry about losing control of our information...and a million other things. They give us lessons; they sell our info to whomever wants it. Lots of marketing info at the beginning. I don't want to dig. My question *is there a cost to us to subscribe?* Thanks.


No $ cost, but you'll get an email every time a new video is added. To reduce the number of emails I see, my YouTube account is linked to an email I only use for YouTube. Once in a very long while, I just delete the lot … every couple of years.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Cool! Thanks for postng.


----------



## klmc (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you for the link, and thank you Lilyan for the endorsement.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Traveling (May 31, 2017)

I am glad you shared this. Thank you


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll definitely spend some time looking at all of these. Thank you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll try it. Thanks for info.



Jessica-Jean said:


> No $ cost, but you'll get an email every time a new video is added. To reduce the number of emails I see, my YouTube account is linked to an email I only use for YouTube. Once in a very long while, I just delete the lot … every couple of years.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Very nice and a valuable resource.


Lillyhooch said:


> Knitty Magazine has a new Youtube channel - described by Knitty as including 'almost 40 videos of Kate Atherley (Knitty's Lead Technical Editor) sharing How Tos, tips & tricks for smarter and happier knitting, and answers to questions you may not even have known you had! And there's more to come.'
> 
> Those who get the online Knitty Magazine will have already received an email about this. The online magazine is one of the best out there.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/knitty


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

damemary said:


> I've become more selective as time goes by. I agree that a simple, clear lesson is superior. I worry about losing control of our information...and a million other things. They give us lessons; they sell our info to whomever wants it. Lots of marketing info at the beginning. I don't want to dig. My question is there a cost to us to subscribe? Thanks.


There is no cost to subscribe.


----------

